# Prefixes



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all

Currently, my prefix is registered with TICA and my GCCF one isn't even close to being in the pipeline yet! All of my breeding cats are registered with GCCF from their breeders and I am going to be dual registering them with TICA using my cattery name as a suffix. 

My question is, can you do this the other way around so can you transfer a TICA registered cat over to GCCF and if so, what happens with regards to the prefix? If the new owner had a GCCF prefix, could they use this instead of having to use the administrative one???

Hope this makes sense!

Lou
X


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> My question is, can you do this the other way around so can you transfer a TICA registered cat over to GCCF and if so, what happens with regards to the prefix?


Yes, provided the cat is under 2 years old and it helps if you already have a GCCF prefix. When your own prefix is confirmed, you can register the TICA cats under your own prefix. They would then have dual registration. A registration is not annulled so they would be registered with both governing bodies.



FluffyCatLover said:


> If the new owner had a GCCF prefix, could they use this instead of having to use the administrative one???
> 
> Hope this makes sense!
> 
> ...


....Indeed - don't see why not but I am sure the GCCF will verify or correct if necessary.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Hi all
> 
> Currently, my prefix is registered with TICA and my GCCF one isn't even close to being in the pipeline yet! All of my breeding cats are registered with GCCF from their breeders and I am going to be dual registering them with TICA using my cattery name as a suffix.
> 
> My question is, can you do this the other way around so can you transfer a TICA registered cat over to GCCF and if so, what happens with regards to the prefix? If the new owner had a GCCF prefix, could they use this instead of having to use the administrative one???


As far as I am aware if you register a cat with the GCCF that has already been registered with another registering body, then that cats name including their prefix stands as is.

It is the prefix that is registered with each registering body. If you own that prefix then any kitten you breed and subsequently register with your chosen registery(ies) will bear that prefix.

If you have a TICA registered prefix of say Fluffy, sold a kitten for breeding registered under TICA - "Fluffy Starmaker" to a breeder who had a GCCF registered prefix of say - Purrfect. She could import Fluffy Starmaker to the GCCF, and would be given a CS/CSSR number for her. Her registered name with the GCCF would be Fluffy Starmaker. Any resulting kittens they had from Starmaker would be Purrfects. If that person did not have GCCF prefix then all the kittens registered with the GCCF would be given an admin prefix  I hope that makes sense and is right


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for your replies - I am hoping it is the case that the transferring cats or kittens will keep my prefix when they are transferred over to the new owners if they want them as GCCF.

If anyone has any experience of this or knows about the costs and timing etc involved then I would really appreciate it.

By the way, Fluffy Starmaker would make a really cute kitten name!!! 

Thanks again

Louise
X


----------

